# 1952 Schwinn Black Phantom “Henderson” Bike



## tomsjack (Jul 19, 2021)

1952 Schwinn Black Phantom “Henderson” Bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334081542028?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 19, 2021)

tomsjack said:


> 1952 Schwinn Black Phantom “Henderson” Bike On Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/334081542028?
> 
> View attachment 1448573




🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2021)

Another way overpriced bike posted by the bot


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 19, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Another way overpriced bike posted by the bot



Who is the "moron" behind the "Bot"...?


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2021)

yeesh....cool bike with some potential, but for 1500 bones, one would want it to be at least all correct phantom parts.  Killer badge though....
$800 project bike I would say assuming the fore-brake and hand-brake is real.  Hoping there is original chrome under that black on the fenders.


----------



## vincev (Jul 19, 2021)

Must be expensive house paint.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Killer badge though....








tacochris said:


> $800 project bike I would say assuming the fore-brake and hand-brake is real.













archive a couple pics, so we know what you're talking about.
Getting a bit picky on which to copy/paste on this forum we love.🥰


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2021)

I should clarify though, i would ride the heck out of that thing cause it does have a cool factor....just not for 1500 bucks.  Lol


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 20, 2021)

"Sat in my basement for years" He must of hit it with the spray can every time he walked by!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2021)

phantom with a sweetheart skip tooth chain ring and painted fenders?  that's rare.


----------



## doccaligrns (Jul 20, 2021)

No rear tail light, no key and he covered the fenders in black paint……1500……..hahaha. The epitome of “I know what I got”


----------

